# Meine BMX-Video-Datenbank-Site



## fixbaerchen (14. Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich wollte hier einfach mal meine BMX Video/Link Datenbank vorstellen. 

http://www.bmxen.de.ms​Ich habe dort als "Special" mein selbstgeschriebenes VideoPostElement® eingebaut, sodass jeder Videolinks posten kann, die nach Überprüfung auf der Site erscheinen 
Die Videoeinträge sind allerdings noch nicht allzu viele, da es die Site erst seit heute Nachmittag gibt 

wenn das als Werbung angesehen wird, könnt ihr das Thema ja löschen, aber es ist ja eigentlich keine kommerzielle Site, sondern nur privat... 

greez baerchen

PS: mit dem Inet Explorer gibt es leider einen kleinen Design Fehler auf den Hauptseiten. (dünner Balken am unteren Rand)


----------



## Hertener (14. Januar 2006)

> Design Fehler


Na, mit dem Design hast Du nicht nur im IE keinen Erfolg. Anscheinend stellt nur Opera die Seite wie gewünscht dar. (Den Quellcode plücke ich nun nicht auseinander, aber sicherlich ist es eher ein Zufall, dass  Opera "alles richtig" macht.) Im IE ist nicht nur der Balken zuviel; die Grußformel fehlt vollkommen. Und im FF wird das oberste Element des Menüs nach rechts versetzt dargestellt.
Aber Übung macht bekanntlich den Meister, das ist halt nicht nur beim radeln so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixbaerchen (14. Januar 2006)

hmm mist, ist mir garnicht alles aufgefallen  
vielen dank!

*edit*
dann hol ich mir am besten noch den FF und änder es nochmal ab


----------



## alöx (14. Januar 2006)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> mein selbstgeschriebenes VideoPostElement®



Das sieht ehern aus wie ein umgeschriebener Formmailer.  Ich hab auch ne kleine Datenbank. Steht in der Signatur.


----------



## fixbaerchen (14. Januar 2006)

das is kein formmailer. Außer auf der Contact Site 
das is alles in php (was ich über die xmas ferien gelernt hab 8) ) *eigenhändig* geschrieben! Die Userposts werden in eine datenbank geschrieben und ich kontrollier die dann. Und wenns ok ist, schreib ich in eine spalte hinter den eintrag "1" dann wirds angezeigt. Und die ungeprüften haben automatische inen "0" angehängt.
Auch wenn es nicht allzu spektakulär aussieht, bin ich mächtig stolz auf meine Leistung  davor hab ich wirklich noch nie was mit php gemacht! Und das Design find ich auch ganz schick

*edit*
außerdem auf sone kack idee mit formmailer würd selbst ich, der manchmal etwas "umwegig" denkt nicht kommen...


----------



## Hertener (14. Januar 2006)

> ich, der manchmal etwas "umwegig" denkt


Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung!


----------



## BruteX23 (14. Januar 2006)

also was mir als erstes aufgefallen ist:
Zitat von deiner Seite:
[...]wie der schon Name sagt[...] 
kannste ja mal verbessern
*edit*
und vielleicht bei den Videolinks dazuschreiben wo man "Ziel speichern unter" machen kann und wo nicht, oder danach auch auflisten oder ka, nur so als Vorschlag


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. Januar 2006)

Jo der meinung von Brute bin ich auch nerft wenn man bei html seiten ziel speichern unter macht nur weil bei dem eintrag drüber eine .mov datei war...


----------



## fixbaerchen (15. Januar 2006)

oki doki. Werd mich gleich, wenn mein Schulkram fertig ist, nochmal ransetzen 

*edit*
so is nun geupdated, mit dem Ziel speichern unter


----------



## fixbaerchen (16. Januar 2006)

so sind jetzt viele neue videos drauf und neues design.
Durch das neue Design sehen die Tabellen (Links, Videos) 1. geiler aus und 2. wirkt, oder ist es übersichtlicher 
Außerdem hab ich ein newssystem geschrieben

Also:
 Bitte angucken 

http://www.bmxen.de.ms

greez baerchen


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. Januar 2006)

bmxen.de.ms schrieb:
			
		

> euer baerchen


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixbaerchen (16. Januar 2006)

wasn? deswegen is da ja ein "" dahinter


----------



## alöx (16. Januar 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...




euer storchO


----------



## Hertener (16. Januar 2006)

Der IE hat noch immer einen Balken!


----------



## fixbaerchen (17. Januar 2006)

ja ich weiß halt noch nicht so genau, woran das liegt 
das wird aber noch. spätestens wenn mein Bruder wieder da ist und sich das mal alles anguckt, der hat nämlich an nen paar mehr stellen vermutet, dass ich ******* programmiert hab ...


----------



## alk_#2 (17. Januar 2006)

Eine wirklich sehr nette Idee! Über das Design kann man (wie immer) streiten  
 finde ich aber nebensächlich bei einer Linksammlung.
An deiner Stelle würde ich nur keine rapidshare (oder sonstige shareanbieter) sachen verlinken. sonst biste dauernd am kontrolieren ob die links noch aktiv sind.

und nen "kaputten-link-melden" knopf würde ich da noch reinpatchen.


super sache


----------



## fixbaerchen (17. Januar 2006)

jo thx,
also wegen rapidschiss, das is nur übergangslösung. Mein 5GB Webspace und de domain, sollte bald beides freigeschaltet werden, sodass alles auf einem "haufen" nämlich dem Server lagert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (17. Januar 2006)

trotzdem schön


----------



## No Risk (17. Januar 2006)

Skatecity BMX Context 2006
ich hab's mir angeschaut und find das einfach saul geil.
frage kann man irgendwo davon auch den kompletten contest sich anschaun/kaufen??

@fixbaerchen
sone page hab ich schon lang gesucht, und endlich fündig geworden


----------



## fixbaerchen (18. Januar 2006)

jojojojojoj 
die login daten sind eingetroffen, d.H:

bmxen.de


----------



## Vitali (18. Januar 2006)

Naja, weiß zwar nicht was du damit erreichen willst, deinen Webspace aber werde ich mal versuchen auszunutzen.


----------



## alöx (18. Januar 2006)

Was will man mit einer Datenbank erreichen? Richtig das man sie abrufen kann.


----------



## fixbaerchen (18. Januar 2006)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Was will man mit einer Datenbank erreichen? Richtig das man sie abrufen kann.



höö? wie
ich muss halt grad die datenbank säubern. Weil zB die ganzen gepackten Dinger kaputt waren 

*edit*
aso hups  hab den post davor vergessen....


----------



## Vitali (21. Januar 2006)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Was will man mit einer Datenbank erreichen? Richtig das man sie abrufen kann.



Kann ja jeder selber für sich auf der HD machen...naja, meinetwegen


----------



## fixbaerchen (21. Januar 2006)

??? ja is klar das das jeder auf der HD machen kann, aber es kann niemand von deiner HD runterladen 
dafür gibts ja meinen Webspace, auf dem schon 600MB videos liegen


----------



## Hertener (21. Januar 2006)

Der Link in Deiner Sig führt auf die Seite der Berliner Morgenpost!


----------



## fixbaerchen (21. Januar 2006)

hmm mist.. danke für den hinweis. das forum hat die url verändert, weil ich sie big haben wollte...
naja wenn wir schon dabei sind: Die Site is ja wegen einer Designänderung geschlossen. Deswegen hab ich heute mal was fertig gemacht und wollt mal gern euer Feedback dazu hören:







Vielen Dank!

greez baerchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (21. Januar 2006)

das doch mal ein header! Der alte war doch fürn arsch xD


----------



## Hertener (21. Januar 2006)

Bisher ist die Seite unter der neuen Domain länger offline als online! 
Aber das neue Design ist chic.


----------



## No Risk (22. Januar 2006)

das neue design ist 1000mal besser als das alte!!!


----------



## fixbaerchen (22. Januar 2006)

@ hertener:
jo das is mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber ich hab das irgendwie alles zu schnell gemacht, sodass ich es total versäumt hab die downloads zu prüfen... naja aber jetzt sollten sie auf der alten site wenigstens alle gehn, da DLs jetzt zu den Videos auf dem neuen Webspace verlinkt sind. Morgen nachmittag wird, denk ich mal ales fertig sein.
Mir is nochmal schön zwischendurch Flash abgeschmiert sodass eine Stunde Arbeit futsch waren...


----------



## Hertener (22. Januar 2006)

Flash? That's not 1337!  
Außerden hilft da speichern. Alle 10 min, oder so.


----------



## fixbaerchen (22. Januar 2006)

hiho, also die neue Site ist jetzt fertig (mit Flash  ) und Online und ist unter BMXEN.de zu erreichen.
Mit den Tabellen (Videos, Links, News) wird natürlich noch irgendwas passieren ;-)


----------



## Hertener (23. Januar 2006)

Das ist, äh, etwas klein geraten...


----------



## fixbaerchen (23. Januar 2006)

wieso? ich find die größe genau richtig. Kann natürlich sein, dass es mit anderen Auflösungen (als 1024x768) etwas zu klein aussieht


----------



## BruteX23 (23. Januar 2006)

also wenn ich die seite machen würde, dann wäre sie auf 1024mal keine ahnung was abgestimmt, das ist heutzutage schließlich standart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (24. Januar 2006)

Die Auflösung eines 17" TFT-Monitors beträgt 1280 x 1024 Pixel. Diese 17" TFTs sind mittlerweile sehr weit verbreitet und schon fast Standard.
IMHO sollte ein Seitenlayout zur Zeit mindestens an die Auflösungen 800 x 600,
1024 x 768 und 1280 x 1024 angepasst sein. Du hast jedoch ein 640 x 320 Format, welches sich in den großen Auflösungen verliert. Ich würde Dir raten, das Format auf eine Breite von 760 Pixel zu bringen, und dieses dann mit dieser Vorlage von CSS4you auf der Seite zu zentrieren. 
Außerdem würde eine andere Hintergrundfarbe die Seite etwas aufpeppen.


----------



## alöx (24. Januar 2006)

Die Farben find ich generell etwas unschön. Erinnert stark an OP-Bekleidung und OP-Tücher.


----------



## fixbaerchen (24. Januar 2006)

hmm also ich hab auch 1024x768 und find die größe geht eigentlich ganz gut 
ok zentriert isses wirklich nur per hand.... da habsch nicht so genau geabreitet... 
@ hertener: thx für die site, werd ich mir angucken 
aber die farbe find ich eigentlich ganz schön. Hat so was harmonisches


----------



## fixbaerchen (26. Januar 2006)

Also die Downloads waren ja kaputt, aber ich hab den Fehler gefunden und behoben, so dass alle Videos nach dem Download funktionieren 
hatte bei meinem FTP Programm den Übertragunsmodus nicht auf binary eingestellt... sodass die Dateien sozusagen in Textform übertragen wurden...

greez baerchen


----------



## PIMP (27. Januar 2006)

ey mach da mal etwas mucke innnen hintergrund


----------



## fixbaerchen (27. Januar 2006)

joa dann gib mir mal musik, die ich frei verwenden darf 
da is nämlcih immer das problem, dass man dann evtl probleme mit dem urheber, der GEMA und was weiß ich kriegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PIMP (28. Januar 2006)

joa vielleicht mal sonen gutes instrumental!


----------



## fixbaerchen (28. Januar 2006)

hmm dann bau ich mal selber was  Aber natürlich nicht son billig Kram mit Musikmaker...


----------



## Hertener (28. Januar 2006)

Wenn das eine Anspielung auf mein Flash-Intro sein soll...  
Musik und auch andere Geräusche würde ich grundsätzlich weg lassen. Viele User sind mit der eigenen Mucke im Internet unterwegs. Sei es mit Shoutcast, der eigenen mp3-Sammlung oder so wie ich, mit dem guten alten Radio. Andere schauen gar fern, haben den Fernseher im Hintergrund laufen oder ein TV-Karte installiert. Ich halte den Nutzen gemessen am Zeitaufwand für gering. Die Energie würde ich lieber in das Layout investieren und das Ganze mal mit dem W3C-Validator checken.


----------



## fixbaerchen (28. Januar 2006)

ja mir is das auch zu kacke. Ich hätte es wenn dann mit einem Flash Player gemacht, den ich auch offline schon eingebaut hatte und so, aber irgendwie hielt ich das dann doch für Schwachsinn 
Ich zB hab auch die ganze Zeit NDR2 im Radio am laufen 

aso der W3C validator geht ja ab bei der Site....


----------



## Hertener (28. Januar 2006)

Falls Du mit dem Englisch ein wenig Probleme haben solltest, kannst Du auch hier mal schauen.


----------



## fixbaerchen (28. Januar 2006)

jo danke 
aber das eigentliche problem ist, dass ich garnicht weiß, wo ich das anfangen soll... Scheint ja schon von anfang an falsch zu sein 
oder is das, weil ich nicht ganz an anfang der index diesen WC3 kram geschrieben hab? das der da schon anhält und garnix mehr versucht zu validieren.


----------



## Hertener (29. Januar 2006)

Naja, Du hast ein HTML-Dokument verfasst. Nun musst Du den Browsern mitteilen, wie sie es interpretieren sollen. 
Das ist am einfachsten, wenn Du weißt, was Du geschrieben hast. Wenn Du einfach so drauf los getextest hast, musst Du ersteinmal schauen, welchem Stil Dein Code am nächsten kommt. Ich würde, der Einfachheit halber, mal auf HTML 4.01 Transitional tippen. Also musst Du Deinem Dokument die entsprechende DTD (Doctype Description) hinzufügen. Die gehört in die erste Zeile. Dann weiß zumindest der Validator, nach welchen Regeln das Dokument zu erstellen ist und welche Fehler Du begangen hast. 
Außerdem solltest Du den verwendeten Zeichensatz deklarieren. In der Regel ist das ISO-8859-1. Also fügst Du in den <head> das entsprechende Meta-Tag ein. 
(Transitional ist nur eine Übergangslösung, um das Upgrade von einer niedrigeren zu einer höheren Version zu erleichtern. In der Regel wird ein Dokument als Strict deklariert.)

CU

EDIT:


> <meta name=DC.Description content="bmxen.de, die *riesige *Video und Link Datenbank zum Thema BMX!">


Na gut, darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein.


----------



## fixbaerchen (29. Januar 2006)

wenn die site bei google eingetragen ist, dann ist die datenbank auch riesig


----------

